# Midwest Lawns in Winter



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

My front lawn is covered in HUGE Oak trees which means it rains acorns here right about now. I heard that the acid from the acorns just kicks my grasses well you know what. I heard that lime will do the trick to neutralize. Question is when do i spread lime? ANd do winterizers from Scotts make any difference? Thanks


----------



## Seascape (Oct 29, 2008)

With 11 years in the green industry the best advice I can give you is this http://ohioline.osu.edu/hyg-fact/4000/4026.html .

Read it 3 times you'll soak up info each time and be educated on your question.


Any questions still give me a hollar,, I'll be glad to help.

But........... FYI you probally have a light factor as well that lime will not fix. So getting your ph tuned will give you zilch if thats the case.

Also- not sure how indepth that link goes on testing but.......... you start there. Not a home depot kit either unless thats your only option. Do you have any farm depot centers around you?


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

ya we we have western reserve co op places around for the test kit. Thanks a lot. Ya you are right also. Light issues for sure. i want to cut those buggers down but they are so big and old. I figure let them go. Thanks again.


----------



## Seascape (Oct 29, 2008)

XanadooLTD said:


> ya we we have western reserve co op places around for the test kit. Thanks a lot. Ya you are right also. Light issues for sure. i want to cut those buggers down but they are so big and old. I figure let them go. Thanks again.


Take a sample in and let them run it. Place it in a ziplock,,, about enough to fill a pop can. Let them send it out,,, should cost about $15.

Once you have the results they will know at which rate to apply lime if you so choose.

Wont be cheap but.... you might get light in if theyre thinned and lifted properly. At least enough to perk the turf.


----------

